# ~Glossy Apricot~



## Caffy (Sep 5, 2007)

So..It's been a while since I made a tutorial.. I've been busy graduating from University..! Woohoo... How I have more free time..so hopefully you all enjoy this look! It's simple, and neutral and good for day to night, just add more liner to make it a night time look. I usually prefer a neutral makeup look cuz I hate looking like a night queen during the day with fake lashes... According to Nars, this fall is all about natural lashes, because vibrant shadow will be overpowered by pointy black lashes... ;-) so here goes!
( I tried to use all mac products today!)

Face:
Mac Studio Tech NC15
Cle de Peau Concealer in Beige ( OMG this stuff is def. worth the $68 dollars it costs)
no Powder..
Mac Brow shader in Maple/ Soft Charcoal

Blush:
Nars Deep Throat
Kevyn Aucoin Tansoliel cheek glow
Mac Bronzing Powder

Eyes:
Prep+ Prime
Mac Dazzlelight ( Highlight brow)
Retrospeck ( highlight inner eye)
Samoa Silk (midtone)
Texture (Crease)
Ricepaper (Blending)
Smolder eye kohl
L'oreal Voluminous carbon black

Lips
Prestige gloss liner in honeysuckle
Diorkiss gloss in #228 fruit splash

Nails:
Chanel Black Satin + Mac Whirlwind

Brushes:
Mac # 190 foundation
#222 tapered blending
#239
#252 large shadow (base)
#168 contour brush
Sephora brow brush
Sephora Bronzer Brush
Sonia Kashuk large Liner brush






So this is that ugly...no makeup face we all hate to post. 




I love this stuff...run out and get it!




So I gently dab it on with my ring finger...gently!




End up like this...








Foundation, brush it on ( I generally don't use foundation..but I wanted a more polished look..so yea..)








Brows are a must! Frames your whole face.




Dab on some prep and prime, shadow base. I know you girls love the new Mac Paint pots..but they are too hard for me, and this gives me a neutral base.












Alright my neutral pro palette then I take me #252 large brush and brush on some Samoa Silk all over my lid, concentrating up to my crease.




Then I take some Rice paper, to blend out any harsh edges




Take some dazzlelight to highlight my brow bone..




Then I take my tapered #222 brush and take texture ( a peachy brown) and blend up into my crease, with a windshield wiper motion.




Ta da!








Take some retrospek and highlight the inner corners of your eye... Makes them look bigger.




Take the Sonia Kashuk large liner brush and line the lower lid with Samoa Silk.




Should end up like that.








End up looking like this...




Curl the lashes.. even though we aren''t emphasizing the lashes today.. still opens the eye.








Line the eye with Smolder... Make it thicker if u want..thin if you want. I like mine thicker! 




What I like to make a glossy liner and make it softer, I dip my liner in vaseline, and then it's easier to line the eye that way... !












Smudge the line with a q-tip or your pinkie..doesn't matter. The point is the line shouldn't be too clean...a little blended in looks better








Mascara...just one coat..... wanna see the apricot color of the eyes..




Dab on some of that cheek glow in tansoliel..can't live home without this stuff!




wow..look how good it makes the skin look!..








I like to set my cheek colour with some shimmery powder blush.. I'm using Nars Deep Throat, but Im sure Mac makes a similar colour.








I use mac bronzing powder, and my #168 contour brush to contour my chubby face, concentrating under the cheek bone to hollow out your face... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Line the lips with a neutral lip liner, im using Prestige in honeysuckle (gloss liner)

and TADA! finito!













Thanks for watching! and please give me some feedback..it's been a while since I made a tutorial..

Cheers!


----------



## user79 (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats on graduating from university Caffy! And love the tutorial.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVE your tutorials. Congrats on graduation!


----------



## pichima (Sep 5, 2007)

good job!!!!
I love your glowing skin.


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG! Gorgeous! I'm new to Spectra and learn so much from you young girls! Keep up the good work & congrats on achieving your degree.
BTW ~ Are you wearing one of the new MAC nail Lacquers? HOT!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 5, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR DEGREE!  thanks for the tut! where did you get your concealer and what polish is that on your nails!? =))


----------



## prinzessin784 (Sep 5, 2007)

This look is beautiful for you and a very helpful tutorial!  Great job


----------



## Caffy (Sep 5, 2007)

hi girls! thanks!!... I got my Cle de Peau concealer at Saks Fifth Ave. ( the one in NYC) and it's a bit pricey...but it's wonderful... So smooth, and doesn't crease up. The nail polish I'm wearing is Chanel's Black Satin ( is it still limited edition?) and one coat of mac's Whirlwind polish ( from the new collection)

Cheers !


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 5, 2007)

Congrats to you!  I really like how you put the liner in some vaseline...I gotta try that one!


----------



## makeupxlover (Sep 6, 2007)

i luv ur tutorialz!! do more!


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats on graduating! Great tut!


----------



## n_c (Sep 6, 2007)

Excellent Tut!!!


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome back! I've missed you! :balloons:CONGRATULATIONS ON GRADUATING!!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats on graduating and nice tut!


----------



## breathless (Sep 7, 2007)

this is great. thanks!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Sep 7, 2007)

love your liner technique!!!.....overall it was a great tutorial!!


----------



## boudoir (Sep 8, 2007)

That's awesome as usual!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

soooo pretty! love your freckles!


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

Those colors look great on you, thanks for posting.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

I just looked at this again & i realized you look very similar to Lucy...I for got her name , the actress that's in Charlie's Angels? do you know who i mean? (gosh, it's on the tip of my tongue...getting old!LOL)


----------



## Lndsy (Nov 20, 2007)

Love your freckles!


----------



## missvox (Nov 24, 2007)

Great job, love the natural bronzey eye/dewy skin look. What moisturizer do you use?  You do remind me a little of Lucy Liu(sp?)


----------



## c h a r (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks for sharing! i love your nails as well =)


----------



## Kurtina88 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice tut! I was thinking that you really look like Lucy Liu... what nailpolish are you wearing in this foto? i want it


----------



## divinedime (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice tut!!! Does the Vaseline help the smolder not run so much?  I know you smudged it for the look but maybe in general do you think it will help?  It glades on like a dream but I usually end up looking like a raccoon by the end of the day.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats on graduating... Love the neutral look.


----------



## Niki (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 4, 2008)

for me..I like using the vaseline because it smudges more.. but I would use the powerpoint if u are afraid of it smudging. hehe. lately I've been using eyeliner pens


----------



## cinnybuns (Jan 4, 2008)

i lurv it! I'm going to attempt this look this weekend


----------

